# What is the Expenses, Fees, and Taxes all about?



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

If Uber's fees are between 20-25% per trip, why when its all added up looks much higher than that?

I'm really confused.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

James-Brazil said:


> *I'm really confused.*


That's the idea behind Uber's brilliantly planned business model.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

James-Brazil said:


> If Uber's fees are between 20-25% per trip, why when its all added up looks much higher than that?
> 
> I'm really confused.


Those are uber fees.

AND 20-25% has been several YEARS ago at this point, closer to 44% your seeing now.

That also *MIGHT* include deductions for a gas card maybe?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Look at the bright side. You're barely going to owe any taxes for generating over $48k in total revenue.

I thought Seattle was one of the highest paying Uber X cities in the country? You're under $.60/mile. Do you lease your vehicle through Uber?


----------

